# What kind of history sperg are you?



## AF 802 (Sep 28, 2018)

I'd imagine we all have a type of history we all sperg over, what's yours?

I like to historysperg over natural disasters. I'm listening to videos about the 1994 Northridge earthquake right now and thinking how amazing something that close to the city, yet so weak (compared to some of the stuff we've had in the past 25-ish years) could cause so much damage, same thing with the Loma Prieta earthquake.


----------



## Red Hood (Sep 28, 2018)

I'm all over the place. I don't think I have a singular piece of history I sperg over. Weapons, maybe. I like reading about the evolution of something like the tommygun from concept to the final production variant.

Oh, and anything regarding the little we know about the Minoans and the Picts.


----------



## stupidpieceofshit (Sep 28, 2018)

I used to sperg out over the US History as a kid, these days I serg out more over natural distastes, weather related stuff, and distastes in general such as The Station fire.


----------



## Apocalypso (Sep 28, 2018)

Like Otto Osworth, that annoying-ass history buff from Time Squad.


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Sep 28, 2018)

Much as I find recent human history interesting I'm more fascinated by long term processes such as the geological history of the Earth and the amazing way the surface of the planet is only static and unchanging by our extremely limited definition of those two things.


----------



## Leadlight_ (Sep 28, 2018)

Oh, Medieval history all the way.

There's something just terribly interesting in it for me, and I wish I could find the words to describe why.. The Middle-Ages is simply in incredibly fascinating and colourful period for humanity.

Byzantine history is also equally fascinating, although it's harder to find as much information.


----------



## Slamerella (Sep 28, 2018)

Colonial times. I still love the mystery of the Roanoke Colony just because it hasn't been solved and wont ever be.


----------



## Lord of the Large Pants (Sep 28, 2018)

New Testament. Whether you think any of it is true or not, the BIble is the most influential set of documents in the history of western civilization, so it's good to know how it came to be.


----------



## ulsterscotsman (Sep 28, 2018)

The history of the Irish Republican and Loyalist armed groups is something I could sperg for hours on end for.
But also Irish History, Irish Mythology and Weapons history.
But seriously ask me about the history of something like the Official IRA, 'Irish People's Liberation Organisation (IPLO)' or even the 'Loyalist Volunteer Force (LVF)' and I'll keep you here for hours.


----------



## Piss Clam (Sep 28, 2018)

> I'd imagine we all have a type of history we all sperg over, what's yours?
> 
> I like to historysperg over natural disasters. I'm listening to videos about the 1994 Northridge earthquake right now and thinking how amazing something that close to the city, yet so weak (compared to some of the stuff we've had in the past 25-ish years) could cause so much damage, same thing with the Loma Prieta earthquake.



Any type of history, because I am a history freak.

Here is one for your natural disasters:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1958_Lituya_Bay_megatsunami
https://geology.com/records/biggest-tsunami.shtml



> The force of the wave removed all trees and vegetation from elevations as high as 1720 feet (524 meters) above sea level. Millions of trees were uprooted and swept away by the wave. This is the highest wave that has ever been known.


----------



## ricecake (Sep 28, 2018)

Lord of the Large Pants said:


> New Testament. Whether you think any of it is true or not, the BIble is the most influential set of documents in the history of western civilization, so it's good to know how it came to be.


I was into Old Testament history for a good decade. That was interesting to see how sanitized the OT/Judaism is now compared to how it was historically.

Right now I am really into reading about historical world fairs and expositions. Specifically reading about architecture.


----------



## OhGoy (Sep 28, 2018)

i'm not much of a sperg (at least when it comes to history), but i always found gunpowder warfare around the 17th-19th century to be _fascinating_

someone, somewhere, at sometime basically thought, "hey, you know what we should do? let's have everyone's armies line up and take turns firing at eachother" 

...i'm simplifying things, of course

even so, it's still ridiculous to me that such a time period existed


----------



## gachacunt (Sep 28, 2018)

Ancient anything ( but in particular Greece, Rome, and China ), Feudal Japan, and France. However I love consuming any kind of history, so i'm definitely not picky.


----------



## Tootsie Bear (Sep 28, 2018)

Korean history is my passion. After hearing about North Korea in the infamous "Axis of evil" speech, I have been hooked on anything related to Korean history and current events online or in books.


----------



## Trasha Pay That A$$ (Sep 28, 2018)

US Presidents and European royal families.


----------



## Caesare (Sep 28, 2018)

OhGoy said:


> someone, somewhere, at sometime basically thought, "hey, you know what we should do? let's have everyone's armies line up and take turns firing at eachother"
> 
> ...i'm simplifying things, of course



It seems silly by our modern comprehension of weapons and war but that really was the most effective way to make use of guns in that period of their development.


----------



## Teri-Teri (Sep 28, 2018)

Russian history is always my favorite!


----------



## Nekromantik (Sep 28, 2018)

History of film, local history, war history, even history of how certain food dishes came to be. I kind of get side tracked looking up something and reading about it's history. I do miss History Channel. I could watch that for hours.


----------



## AnyMajorDude (Sep 28, 2018)

I'd rather look forward.


----------



## BeanBidan (Sep 28, 2018)

I used to get a hardy over WW1 and how fast moderization of weapons and the war tactics evolved.
But due to drugs and shit I forgot a lot of it and never cared to re-learn it.


----------



## *extremely mom voice* (Sep 28, 2018)

Slamerella said:


> Colonial times. I still love the mystery of the Roanoke Colony just because it hasn't been solved and wont ever be.


I recently learned that even tho we don't _know _know what happened to them, the best guess is that the colony went through a famine, and they were friendly with the nearby Croatoan Indian tribe, so they assimilated with them. It blew my mind because it's so obvious once you hear it.

For me, my thing is Cold War culture. Soviet and American propaganda, the atomic bomb, all that type of thing. Once you start to learn about it you realize how much of that stuff is still affecting how we think about the world.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Sep 28, 2018)

The Industrial Revolution for me- how it came about, how it affected society.

The history of medicine interests me, because there’s so much that sounds ridiculous to us now but made perfect sense then. All that trial and error.

I find the history of homosexuality in society fascinating, which is weird, because I’m straight. I guess it’s that secret history concept, this thing that’s always existed but has been hidden, this whole subculture that goes largely unacknowledged.


----------



## oldTireWater (Sep 28, 2018)

Used to be into post-colonial Sub-Saharan Africa before I realized the internet is full of lolcows too.


----------



## sadstuck (Sep 28, 2018)

Hetalia taught me EVERYTHING I needed to earn a PhD in world history.
You may now call me Dr. Stuck.


----------



## Monika H. (Sep 28, 2018)

WWII Nazi Soviet sperg


----------



## Andrew Neiman (Sep 28, 2018)

The French Revolution
The Russian Revolution
Stalinism
Vichy France
The history of chess, which reaches pretty much everywhere



AnyMajorDude said:


> I'd rather look forward.


----------



## Eto (Sep 28, 2018)

I like to dwelve into ancient Egypt, the Golden Age of Piracy, WWI, and anything else I can get my hands on. I just wish my memory could serve me better.


----------



## OhGoy (Sep 28, 2018)

Coleman Francis said:


> It seems silly by our modern comprehension of weapons and war but that really was the most effective way to make use of guns in that period of their development.


oh, i know; having completely inaccurate firearms that only hold one projectile and take several seconds to reload after firing _practically demands_ that sort of warfare

it's just that there's nothing quite like that time period in the tens of thousands of years that human civilization has existed


----------



## HG 400 (Sep 28, 2018)

I like the history of feminism, civil rights and social justice.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Sep 29, 2018)

I'm an artfag so my interests lie more in visual things like art movements, building style, and artifacts. The Renaissance is facinating for many reasons but the evolution of painting styles and techniques is really interesting to look back on. 

High school me was all about Ancient Rome, mostly the architecture and general culture. Pompeii and the eruption of Mount Vesuvius will always be such an exciting thing for me becasue a freak natural disaster gave the future world a perfect time-capsule of the Roman's equivalent of a vacation town. It's actually one of the only places where we can see any examples of Roman paintings. One thing I was delighted to learn is that the concept of pornography has its orgins in the initial excavation of Pompeii. 


Spoiler: Ejumucation time



This is a summerized version of a study I read but basically, all these Victorian-era archeologists were digging up the remains of the great Roman civilization and were a bit startled to find statues of dudes fucking goats and whatnot. European people do love to classify things so they were struggling to come up with an appropriate catagory to place all these giant cock statues and paintings of people fucking. They went with the Greek word _pornographos_ which more or less means "writing about prostitutes" and kept all these naughty artifacts hidden away becasue they were so "obscene". To the Romans the artifacts weren't "obscene" at all, so one could argue that these artifacts only became dirty when someone arbitrarily decided they were.
Other fun facts about the sexy art of Pompeii? There's a theory involving some of the wall paintings that the building they were found in probably was a brothel and the paintings were like a "menu" you could order off of. I don't really think that's true, it's probably just some saucy wall decor, but I do love the idea of going to the McWhorehouse and ordering a #7 with extra sauce.


My current big love in history is pre-Columbian Mesoamerica. The Aztecs and Mayans were so badass and the art and architecture really blows my mind.  
For a little while I was studying the Ku Klux Klan. Despite having major eras of power, they've been pretty fuckin' ridiculous since the day they were founded.


----------



## A Hot Potato (Sep 29, 2018)

The history of music, but *especially *metal history, and the history of video games.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Sep 29, 2018)

America in the 1910s-1950s


----------



## JambledUpWords (Sep 29, 2018)

:autism:I’ve mainly been sperging about Medieval history. I can’t really say for sure what I find interesting at any given moment from this time period, since it varies between art, literature, food, medicine, clothing and notable people. I sometimes like listening to Gregorian chants while reading history from this time period. Also, I get very :autism: when people think that the witch trials in Europe were during the Medieval period, when it was really the early modern period. :autism:


----------



## Slap47 (Sep 29, 2018)

1700-1995 is a good hotspot. Of course, the history of Chris and other cows probably makes that until the present.



*extremely mom voice* said:


> I recently learned that even tho we don't _know _know what happened to them, the best guess is that the colony went through a famine, and they were friendly with the nearby Croatoan Indian tribe, so they assimilated with them. It blew my mind because it's so obvious once you hear it.
> 
> For me, my thing is Cold War culture. Soviet and American propaganda, the atomic bomb, all that type of thing. Once you start to learn about it you realize how much of that stuff is still affecting how we think about the world.



And they're still around, the_ Lumbee_ Tribe.  A tribe full of Half-Indians with names like Smith and William? Very odd. 

Thing is, the British and US governments strongly discouraged intermixing with natives so when could this have possibly happened? 



Fagnasty said:


> I like the history of feminism, civil rights and social justice.



The way ideologies evolve because of politics, great people and cultural shifts is pretty interesting. Doesn't matter what era.


----------



## Zaragoza (Sep 29, 2018)

Industrial Revolution, WW1 and anything involving with Bronze Age, Persian, Roman, and Muslim history and also Tamerlane. Edit: Also the Banana Wars : ) : )



Lord of the Large Pants said:


> New Testament. Whether you think any of it is true or not, the BIble is the most influential set of documents in the history of western civilization, so it's good to know how it came to be.



Been looking into reading more about Gnostic Christianity, like the Gnostic Scriptures. You familiar with them?



BeanBidan said:


> I used to get a hardy over WW1 and how fast moderization of weapons and the war tactics evolved.
> But due to drugs and shit I forgot a lot of it and never cared to re-learn it.



I love WW1 history, binge watched through BBC The Great War series, very touching and emotional. Everything about WW1 just fascinates me, and the Ottoman Empire's participation is just icing on the cake. Also the Tanks, god I love the British Mark V tanks.



MerriedxReldnahc said:


> My current big love in history is pre-Columbian Mesoamerica. The Aztecs and Mayans were so badass and the art and architecture really blows my mind.


I plan on ordering a book about the Spanish conquests of the Aztecs, the illustrations of their cities during the Classical period (Mayans) are so beautiful and alien. What are your thoughts about the Mayans and Olmecs?


----------



## heathercho (Sep 29, 2018)

Tootsie Bear said:


> Korean history is my passion. After hearing about North Korea in the infamous "Axis of evil" speech, I have been hooked on anything related to Korean history and current events online or in books.


A sperg after my own heart.

East Asian history.
Also fashion history. I feel that fashion of the recent past was much more interesting and innovative than the mere merchandising it has become now.
Major fashion houses have been completely destroyed from an artistic standpoint by this recent Karadashianisation of fashion. Or Niggerisation.
I was sad when Hubert de Givenchy died earlier this year, because I feel his contribution to the world has been the most sullied.


Spoiler: Givenchy went from this.... to this...
















It's a disgrace.


----------



## 1Tonka_Truck (Sep 29, 2018)

Military history and military arms. The history and development of the AR-10, AR-15, and M16 is super interesting to me. The M16 was the first individual weapon not developed by the Army Ordinance Corps and they did everything they could to sabotage the whole thing. Transcript of the hearing(s) on the M16 if any is feeling a bit :autism: https://hdl.handle.net/2027/uiug.30112109164266

The '93 flood might be interesting to look into. It was a 1000 year/99.9 percentile flood. Massive snowfall over the winter around the Missouri Headwaters and it never stopped raining when summer hit the upper Mississippi. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Flood_of_1993


----------



## Curt Sibling (Sep 29, 2018)

Love all history, but I focus on the medieval era and WW1/WW2.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Sep 29, 2018)

I'm really into the whole Titanic history and everything from the sinking and voyage and have multiple books on that subject alone.
Edwardian era. (Since I started with the Titanic.)
Victorian England.
Wild West and Tombstone. Anything during the wild west, but especially the Earps and Doc Holliday.
Tudor England. Henry and his wives, etc.
Old royalty.
Oregon Trail, pioneer life. Donner Party.


----------



## millais (Sep 29, 2018)

I like reading old travelogues and memoirs/diaries. Mostly to do with Chinese, American, or Boer history.

I like the old American memoirs and travelogues because ever since around the 1850s-1860s, Americans seem to write in pretty much the same colloquial tongue that they use today, so it's very easy to grasp the precise meaning and intent of the writer. Some idioms and jargon go out of fashion, but it's basically the same language in everything that really matters. Currently, I am preferring the American Civil War memoirs and diaries, because the era constitutes the great American epic, like truly the American equivalent of the Romance of the Three Kingdoms or the Iliad.

I like the old South African memoirs and travelogues because the literate Boers there were long accustomed to writing in English (sometimes even better than their written Dutch, due to lack of spelling/grammatical reform of written Dutch to match the spoken colloquial tongue), so again I can parse their exact meaning with great clarity. Also all throughout Boer history, their society had a very familial sense of community in that an extraordinary number of people seem to be related to each other by ties of kinship or friendship, so in reading memoirs I am constantly discovering the various memoir authors crossing paths with one another or relations/friends of one another. Very interesting phenomenon that is unique to Boer historical accounts, I suppose due to the smaller size of their population and the small proportion of that population which was literate and presumably running around the same social/family circles. It is an interesting contrast between the intimate familiarity of the people and the vastness of their sparsely populated country.

I like the old Chinese travelogues because there always seemed to be a lot going on over there, even when there were no big historical events. The daily occurrences and dramas would be worthy enough to to fill the history books of many a smaller country, but China has always been such a vast and teeming place that only the tremendously big things make it into the standard history texts.

In the past, I used to read a ton of military history texts, but there's so much English-language materials published for everything noteworthy in military history that I have more than enough for two lifetimes, and the military history stuff that I enjoy would take way too long to list.

But for all that military history reading, the only stuff I really know backwards and forwards and can comfortably hold forth on still has to do with Chinese, American, and Boer history during the past 200 years.


----------



## Lord of the Large Pants (Sep 29, 2018)

Zaragoza said:


> Industrial Revolution, WW1 and anything involving with Bronze Age, Persian, Roman, and Muslim history and also Tamerlane. Edit: Also the Banana Wars : ) : )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Somewhat familiar with Gnosticism. It was a later development of Christianity mixed with Platonism and general Hellenism, that ended up creating a highly spiritualized, dualistic form of Christianity. Where early Christianity was very much concerned with the fate of people in the present life, the actions of political leaders, and the ultimate destiny of humanity as a whole, Gnosticism was largely a religion of personal, individual spiritual enlightenment.

As far as scriptures, depends which ones. I know about the Apocryphal Gospels, but definitely some more than others. There are a lot of them.


----------



## Raging Capybara (Sep 29, 2018)

Not a super sperg, just an interest. Vintage synthesizers.

Most people know about the 60s and 70s, but they exist for hundred years, so yeah, they have quite some history behind.


----------



## AnyMajorDude (Sep 29, 2018)

Andrew Neiman said:


> View attachment 553694


Nicholas Nassim Taleb would beg to differ.  We're just as likely to jump to hasty conclusioins based upon oversimplified or simply incorrect models of the causal mechanisms of historical events due to the human need to construct narratives.


----------



## JE 765 (Sep 29, 2018)

Ancient Egypt, mostly but I also enjoy most of the ancient world in general.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Sep 29, 2018)

When I was a kid, my Big Three we're Ancient Greece, Egypt, and pre-contact Mesoamerica.  I haven't read much on them recently but they're still pretty cool.

Around college I got really into Chinese history and I'm still fascinated with it.  

I'm most knowledgeable in American history.

Medieval Europe is boring as shit.  Knights and castles look cool but I don't give a fuck about any of it.


----------



## Heckler1 (Sep 29, 2018)

Historical Wars and the factors that lead up to, and contribute to the outcomes of the war. So Crusades, Revolutions, and large victories and defeats are of special interest to me.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Oct 1, 2018)

Zaragoza said:


> I plan on ordering a book about the Spanish conquests of the Aztecs, the illustrations of their cities during the Classical period (Mayans) are so beautiful and alien. What are your thoughts about the Mayans and Olmecs?


I wish I knew more about the Olmecs, though they're kind of a mystery to archeologists in general. We actually don't know what they even called themselves. Olmecas, which means "rubber people" is what the Aztecs called them due to the fact that they used rubber to make balls for the ceremonial ballgame played throughout Mesoamerica. Speaking of the ballgame, one of the theories about the Olmec heads is that they might depict renowned ballgame athletes. 

The Mayans, holy crap, there's some really awesome architecture that I love. Tikal has some beautiful pyramids as does Chichen Itza (this is the site where the pyramid forms the shadow of Kulkucan on the spring equinox). My favorite is the tomb of Lord Pakal at Palenque. There's so much to say about that one structure. Pakal's sarcophagus lid is pretty well known because the more tinfoil-hat crowd points to it as an image of a spaceship.
As for Mayan paintings, theres a lot of really great examples found at Bonampak.


----------



## atari (Oct 1, 2018)

I've been an ancient Egypt stan since I was a kid, and later on an ancient Greece one as well. I've been to Greece a few times (both Athens & other places) and it was super neat getting to see old sites for myself firsthand. Besides that I just enjoy ancient history a lot, it's so cool seeing cultures centuries before technology making such incredible things.

I'm also really interested in the '50's to about the '80's in America, stuff like the perfect American suburbia & American dream, Levittown is an example of it. Along the same vein, I also like looking into older criminal cases that shattered that idea of "things like that don't happen in our town". Stuff like the Golden State Killer is super interesting to me, although for criminal cases it's not limited to America - Snowtown over in Australia & the murder of James Bulger from England really fascinate me, although both happened later in the '90's.


----------



## Zaragoza (Oct 1, 2018)

MerriedxReldnahc said:


> I wish I knew more about the Olmecs, though they're kind of a mystery to archeologists in general. We actually don't know what they even called themselves. Olmecas, which means "rubber people" is what the Aztecs called them due to the fact that they used rubber to make balls for the ceremonial ballgame played throughout Mesoamerica. Speaking of the ballgame, one of the theories about the Olmec heads is that they might depict renowned ballgame athletes.
> 
> The Mayans, holy crap, there's some really awesome architecture that I love. Tikal has some beautiful pyramids as does Chichen Itza (this is the site where the pyramid forms the shadow of Kulkucan on the spring equinox). My favorite is the tomb of Lord Pakal at Palenque. There's so much to say about that one structure. Pakal's sarcophagus lid is pretty well known because the more tinfoil-hat crowd points to it as an image of a spaceship.
> As for Mayan paintings, theres a lot of really great examples found at Bonampak.



There's a very entertaining podcast episode about the Aztecs by History on Fire's Daniele Bolelli which covers the first Spanish expedition to the Yucatan Peninsula all the way leading up to Hernan Cortes's conquest of the Aztec capital.

Give it a listen if you're interested, but first I recommend listening to the askhistorian's short episode on the Aztec Conquest. Just a quick side note, the same subreddit did plenty of good debunkings of the "we wuz kangz" take on the Olmecs, this in one particular, and this one too.

http://historyonfirepodcast.com/epi...e-conquest-of-mexico-part-1-people-of-the-sun

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-PDEoXPwu8I



Lord of the Large Pants said:


> Somewhat familiar with Gnosticism. It was a later development of Christianity mixed with Platonism and general Hellenism, that ended up creating a highly spiritualized, dualistic form of Christianity. Where early Christianity was very much concerned with the fate of people in the present life, the actions of political leaders, and the ultimate destiny of humanity as a whole, Gnosticism was largely a religion of personal, individual spiritual enlightenment.
> 
> As far as scriptures, depends which ones. I know about the Apocryphal Gospels, but definitely some more than others. There are a lot of them.


I wanted to find what the Gnosticism is all about and holy shit this stuff is real cool, went to a askhistorians for an answer and found this.



> _Gnosticm isn't a single belief or religion. So it is hard to pin down how it differs from Christianity. Indeed there are even forms of Gnostic Christianity.
> 
> 
> It was a general movement in the Mediterranean Basin in the first few centuries CE. The basic point of a gnostic belief, was that there was some special form of knowledge that could provide something for the learner. Gnostic itself is derived from the Greek word for learned or knowledge. So a gnostic was simply someone who claimed to have some sort of knowledge. Exactly what this knowledge was or what it was supposed to do for the learner varied wildly from group to group. For the most part Gnostics believed that their special knowledge would somehow grant them access to special treatment in the afterlife. And usually this knowledge was shared by one deity or another. Most of the Mystery Cults of the early CE era could and sometimes were called gnostic.
> ...



This demiurge stuff is very fascinating, god damn.


----------



## KiwiKritter (Oct 3, 2018)

I find forensics and famous murderers interesting. Its really neat to me to see how these people think.


----------



## Lady of the House (Oct 3, 2018)

Currently reading The Road To Jonestown right now, so I guess i'm pretty into 70s cults. I'll probably watch Wild Wild Country as well when I'm done with this. 



KiwiKritter said:


> I find forensics and famous murderers interesting. Its really neat to me to see how these people think.


Same.


----------



## Exterminatus (Oct 4, 2018)

I'm generally pretty casual on history though when I was in school I was super into US history, tended to be my favorite topic. I tend to enjoy a bit of everything especially in relation to different eras like the rise and fall of Rome, rise and fall of the Aztecs, etc. Usually like to listen to Hardcore History and History on Fire and a few other history related podcasts too.


----------



## omori (Oct 4, 2018)

Ancient history all the way.


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Oct 4, 2018)

I just sperg about history in general. Then again, I've grown up with a bunch of history spergs as friends and history spergs as parents.


----------



## Jan_Hus (Oct 4, 2018)

I like the history of individual people. One of my favorites is the Ottoman Padishah Sulyman the "Magnificent." He was a master poet, statesmen, admired in France and England

And he nearly caused a diplomatic crisis in the Empire when he married one of his slave girls, (a Ukrainian peasant from Crimea) rather than keep with the tradition of the Imperial Harem.


----------



## Marco Fucko (Apr 24, 2019)

I really like periods that read like badass epics. Any 'civil war' period is great for this because you immediately have intrigue and true tests of loyalty.

The entire 'Founders' part of the Sengoku period in Japan is awesome, you had everything from a xenophobic culture (hey, most were) letting in foreigners for access to guns, an African slave becoming a samurai, the winner of the shogun game retiring a couple of years in and naming his son as heir so there's no counterclaims to the throne, a servant getting non-lethally crucified and promised being let go if he lies to his besieged lords, only to be the most honorable motherfucker on the planet by screaming the help he got sent out to get is coming and they should hold out even harder and getting impaled for his troubles.


----------



## PL 001 (Apr 24, 2019)

A few things I'm particularly spergy over...

Cults (Jonestown, Heaven's Gate, Branch Davidians ect...) 

True Crime/serial/spree killers

Religion throughout the ages

The Industrial Revolution

The Crusades

Ancient Rome


----------



## ButterBar (Apr 25, 2019)

Western civilization and warfare. I can talk endlessly about the effects of the sea peoples and on bizarre little wars that have happened like the war of the bucket which is exactly as it sounds, and dont even get me started on Poland-Lithuania and the Hussars or how awesome Prussia was.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Apr 25, 2019)

WinterMoonsLight said:


> A few things I'm particularly spergy over...
> 
> Cults (Jonestown, Heaven's Gate, Branch Davidians ect...)
> 
> ...


*Cults
Jonestown*
Sad, but at least it brought about the term "koolaid drinkers"
*Heaven's Gate*
Lolcows which died too soon.
*Branch Davidians*
Reading about this, will either make you skeptical of the US government's competency, or their trust-worthiness

*Religion throughout the ages*
Very interesting stuff most of the time

*The Industrial Revolution*
luddite philosophy is a meme that really needs to die already.

*The Crusades*
Needed, justified, hopefully will get a squeal.


----------



## Recoil (Apr 25, 2019)

I love learning about the hidden vices and secret lives of historical figures. The seedier, the better. 
Edgar Allen Poe's degeneracy. JFK's feel-good doctor. Historical drunks. The last Hapsburg. Mao's sexual predilections. Churchill's secret to public speaking. Bugsy Siegel's syphilis.


----------



## Mesh Gear Fox (Apr 25, 2019)

The development of nuclear weapons during and after WWII.  I'm endlessly fascinated how a dull grey metal can release so much power so rapidly.


----------



## Imposteroak (Apr 25, 2019)

Roman history up until after the republic falls. I think the first few emperors after augustus are interesting but after the fall of the republic my interest just falls dramatically. I just don't like hearing about an amazing influential society decay from the inside out for centuries. Yeah there are some amazing leaders that follow after this all, but they are all really just trying to hold on to, or reclaim the heights that once were. There is something really relatable about republic era rome and seeing where a lot of western ideas come from really activates  my autism almonds.


----------



## betterbullocks (Apr 27, 2019)

SPQR>>>MAGA


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Apr 27, 2019)

I really love the Nazis. Not that I condone what they did but I mean just look at those outfits. Look at all the amazing shit they accomplished. They stole the Amber Room.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Apr 28, 2019)

I like the history of things I'm not interested in, I probably don't know anything about it and won't seek out any information, so if I encounter a good source or a person that is willing to talk about it I'm very interested.

That's not really a tangible subject so the answer is probably folklore and things under that umbrella like superstitions. Not the big things either, beliefs like throwing salt over one's shoulder, breaking a mirror, a lot of cryptids or bäckahästen is widely known and documented, they are and will continue to be remembered. It's the small things that gets forgotten, the very local critters, curses and superstitions or alternate variants of established folklore, the "see that big rock over there?" type of things or the local paths of the unseen.
No one bothers with those so I try to collect them whenever I get the chance.


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Apr 29, 2019)

Been reading a lot about the Cold War, specifically Britain's role in front line defense. A lot of people don't realize that the first nuclear weapons ever deployed at readiness were stored at a shitty little RAF base not far from my house. Well the Russians realized and the first part of their plan in the event of a nuclear confrontation wasn't to bomb Washington or London, it was to turn my home county into a smoking crater in the hopes it would damage the UK and US ability to respond. Then ICBMs came along and the SIOP was changed but the Russians decided that turning East Anglia into a fucking Fallout game would still be the right thing to do.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Apr 29, 2019)

The USS Liberty incident shouldn't be forgotten.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USS_Liberty_incident


----------



## CryptoFascist (Apr 29, 2019)

Im of the opinion that sperging out is only necessary during ww2 but hate how ww2 is portrayed in movies and shit its always like 3 american soldiers vs 500 krauts or japs and the Americans are like tell my family I did it for America "RRAAAAAAAAAA" boom they die a heroic american death. and germans and japs are like punching bags for the allies evenn though thats not how it was in reality.


----------



## Draza (Apr 29, 2019)

18th and 19th century European history, especially about Germany.


----------



## CryptoFascist (Apr 29, 2019)

Ratko_Falco said:


> 18th and 19th century European history, especially about Germany.


u just changed my mind and reminded me about how fascinated i am with the unification of Germany and Prussia and the German empire rip):


----------



## Draza (Apr 29, 2019)

CryptoFascist said:


> u just changed my mind and reminded me about how fascinated i am with the unification of Germany and Prussia and the German empire rip):


A once great and mighty empire. RIP indeed.


----------



## Cool kitties club (Apr 29, 2019)

The development of US politics and military since WW1. Also the effects of degitalization/computers/the internet on society.


----------



## Mrs Paul (Apr 30, 2019)

-Royalty, especially the Romanovs.  
-Great disasters
-Fashion history (I'm a huge vintage fashion freak.  I'd love to have the money to be one of those spergs who sew period costumes.  I freely confess that, and if you don't like it, bite me)
-WWI


----------



## Shadfan666xxx000 (Apr 30, 2019)

American history. I'm a selfish prick so I like to know a lot about how I even.


----------



## Devilish Tyrant (Apr 30, 2019)

Anything by Oversimplified  (*though learning about how nation states are formed are my fav*)


----------



## Pina Colada (May 3, 2019)

Medieval and ancient Greek, Roman, Egyptian, Chinese, and Japanese history.


----------



## tumblrkek (May 3, 2019)

Always loved ancient Egyptian, Roman and Greek history. I know a fair bit about Middle Ages too. Playing Nioh also made me want to look into Japan's history and turned me into a Japan history sperg.
What I love the most is to read about the ancient stories and myths these different cultures entertained. I'm a sucker for shit like The Song of Roland.


----------



## Sīn the Moon Daddy (May 3, 2019)

Ancient Chinese. I play tons of dynasty warriors bro so I'm basically a real scholar if you do the math.


----------



## Sellin'DickByTheInch (May 16, 2019)

I'm in love with the Republic of Rome, until the death of Octavian. After his death, the "Idea of Rome" seemed to vanish from the minds of their people. 
In my opinion, it's partly due to how large it was. The following reasons are why I tend to lean in this direction: 
When the Legions took a new area, the people who lived their were mostly allowed to continue on in the way they lived. The local leaders, chiefs, strongmen, or any other representative, that wasn't openly hostile, were able to keep their positions. They were put in charge of collecting taxes and levying troops. It's when they took up arms or were found to be working/planning against Roman interest, they would be removed and executed and often have huge chucks of their people wiped out.
I think after a short period of time, when the area was compliant enough, after the legions came, they gained citizenship. It was granted to everyone at once and made into an official province. Sounds cool right? Well yes and no...
Yes because now you have a common set of laws, currency, language (over time), and infrastructure. Back then I could walk from Egypt all the way to Northern France. With one type of money, on paved roads, mostly safe roads, and places of rest and posts for trading goods along the way. I could talk to other people and learn about local history and customs in the Latin language. Many other things may be listed, but Im going to move on. 
The negative aspect to the citizenship problem is that, you give an identity to a people who have absolutely no ties or connection to the Roman mindset whatsoever. Besides their interactions with the Legions, which often wasn't the best due to warfare and things of that nature. Having Roman goods like wine, textiles, luxury items, in your daily life if you could afford them was another. But to expect these people to care personally about the interest of some far away governing body, is kinda delusional to me. How would we feel, if upon waking up, we find out we are now Russian citizens? You probably wouldn't care unless it dramatically impacted your life. You 'd continue on with your life. This undermines so much, from Legion recruitment, to trade, to boarder security, customs, and even religious unrest as in the case of the province of Judea. 
You wouldn't feel the need to "die for the Glory of Rome" if you still felt like a Galacian, or Thracian. This led to the quality of the Army being eroded quickly in terms of arms, tactics, and motivations. So to counter that, the use of mercenaries became the norm. and having foreign armed men fight for money as their priority, didn't help internal struggles at all. Auxiliary units aren't going to hold the line if it means they cant spend the money they just acquired thru years of hardship and blood. Bloody cowards lol but This list also goes on and on as well.
I'll finish up with this: the mindset of the Roman people themselves. Over time, as all the wealth came flooding back into the city, the souls' of the people seem to just...decay. The people just became so dead inside, in my view. They became fat and spoiled, and yes I do see modern parallels. 
They only paid taxes twice a year, after an annual amount was reach. The law's of Bread and Circus did even more to their spirits, then an invading enemy army could, in my opinion. They lost the Will to achieve anything of greatness, unlike their ancestors. And the use of slaves made work impossible for a normal person to find and even led directly to Julius Caesar's rise to Dictator. They existed to seek after sense pleasures. Drunkenness, and getting high, Eating anything to be different or viewed as "edgy" or "better than so-and-so". Sexual deviancy destroyed the family unit in a time where your life expectancy was around 35. Homosexuality was rampant, and cheating on your spouse was so common even in Augustus's life, that he passed several laws against these practices, and laws rewarding couples who had more than 3 children, stayed loyal, and really tried to maintain the Roman household. He even exiled his own daughter because she wouldn't stop fucking and having orgies. Shameful tramp....how often do we see this shit nowadays? Anyways,
This is long as fuck so I'll cut it off here. Hopefully you enjoy it and can take a little something away from it.
Have a Great day S.P.Q.R. Invictus!!!


----------



## Animewasamistake (May 16, 2019)

All of rome, from foundation to the last siege of Constantinople. the three kingdoms period of china, world war one and two. and the sengoku jidai.


----------



## Crichax (May 16, 2019)

I love all sorts of history, TBH. But I sperg out the most over Asian history. Not just Japan, China, or Korea, but Thailand, Cambodia, Vietnam, and other places as well. It really annoys me that a lot of the Lý Dynasty (Vietnamese dynasty) page on Wikipedia is uncited.


----------



## Cosmug (May 16, 2019)

Lately I’ve been listening to this lecture series on the history of the Catholic Church by this professor Ryan Reeves. 








						Early & Medieval Church History - YouTube
					

These videos explore the background and context of early and medieval Church History. Each of the lectures is a graduate, seminary-level lecture--the backbon...




					www.youtube.com
				



It’s very interesting background noise to have on while cooking stuff. I’m thinking of going into the high Middle Ages and 100 years war next.


----------



## Polyboros2 (May 18, 2019)

I tend to like the stuff that gets passed over in the mainstream(at least as a Freedumb).

Been listening to The History of Byzantium (though that fucker is taking about 5x as long as needed now that he's drawing to the end and I'm losing interest), and want to go into a detailed overview of the Ottomans after that.

I also enjoy unknowns, like the Sea People, ancient Indian Empires, ancient middle Africa. Stuff we know about from their interactions with preserved cultures, but are largely a mystery.

Unfortunately, media that covers historical mysteries tend to delve too far into fantasy, even stuff that starts out decent (Our Fake History), gets cringey with just a little popularity. A now defunct(and unfortunately probably largely lost) podcast The Lesser Bonapartes use to do a good job of that, were fine with saying “and then we don't know” I'm sure it's dissatisfying to a lot of people, but I'm fine with large gaps in the knowledge of a culture.


----------



## RatedTardSuperstar (May 18, 2019)

Nekromantik said:


> History of film, local history, war history, even history of how certain food dishes came to be. I kind of get side tracked looking up something and reading about it's history. I do miss History Channel. I could watch that for hours.


What you don't like American Pickerstory Channel?


----------



## PT 522 (May 18, 2019)

It's all about the ancient cultures baby. There's something about them that's such a draw to me, and I think that, say, Babylonia is a million times more interesting than modern history despite the difference in amount of information.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (May 18, 2019)

World War II. Specifically the Nazis. Say what you will about their beliefs and the terrible things they did but those men were incredible. When you really step back and look at the scope of what they were able to accomplish it's more than a little impressive. Not only that but what they did was so horrific that they have become synonymous with the very concept of villainy. They were truly larger than life in a way I haven't heard of since. For better or worse they made their mark on history and they made it big.


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 18, 2019)

I generally tend to enjoy jumping into American history but I don't go full sperg about it, usually.  I did have a bit of a slightly spergy phase about WW1 history when it became a subject in my college history class.  Did a paper that earned a solid A on the matter, tapping heavily into sources like Tuchman's _The Guns of August_.


----------



## BillyGoat2 (May 18, 2019)

Me watching the russian T-34 movie with friends
"oh im not _that_ much of a weapons sperg"
>Proceeds to name each model and variant of tank in the T-34 movie's first battle scene, noting that no german tank present can get through the early t-34's front plate.
>Spergs at the Ruskie directors calling Panther tanks Tigers
>Flips muh shit when the T-34-85 bounces a 7.5cm PzGr 39/42 shell off its front plate at 20m or less than squeezes an 8.5cm HE shell through the Panther's Driver view port


----------



## Basil II (May 18, 2019)

Christian Rome, from Saint Constantine the Great to Consantine XI's reply to Mehmet II

Funny how the first and last Christian Emperors had the same name.


----------



## Dave Meltzer (May 22, 2019)

World War 2 primarily.

-The Manhattan project with 25+ nobel prize winners contributing. The consequences of using the bomb. Especially the long term political consequences and the balance of power resulting.
-Stalingrad. World War 2 pushed the limits of what people can endure in many ways. This battle was the soldier version of that and it is really fascinating. One of the things I found interesting was how it shows the way people can get trapped with drugs and just how powerful they can be. German doctors had a big supply of morphine and it was able to bring serenity and contentment to critically injured people in a hopeless situation. If morphine is powerful enough to bring that to people in Stalingrad I can see how people get trapped by heroin which is even more potent.
-Holocaust though I find the post War impact more interesting. The war criminal trials, the tension between Jewish people and Polish people. I like the individual stories of heroism and people trying to save Jewish people in occupied territories. 
-The destruction of entire cities and the cities being rebuilt post war. I wish I had the means to do an entire documentary series on individual cities being rebuilt. What they looked like before the war, during the war at their peak destruction, then afterwards during the reconstruction and the final result. Not sure how much interest that kind of documentary would have but I would like to see it. Berlin, Warsaw, London, Hiroshima, Stalingrad, Dresden, Nagasaki would all be interesting. 
-D Day
-All the great movies based on the war or around the war. Plus all the good documentaries. 
-The massive total of lost lives by the Soviet Union. It is an impact you can still feel there today if you visit. 
-The genocide that has been lost to history essentially. The genocide of Germans post WW2. Both ethnic Germans and German soldiers that survived the war. 

That is just scratching the surface of all the interesting topics on the war. I had an entire encyclopedia on the war. The propaganda art was probably the highlight of it. One thing I wish was covered in more detail was a story about how Churchill caught wind of an arrangement between the Soviets and the US for the post war and an establishment of 2 super powers. Churchill tried to have a 2nd Quebec Conference because of this and it would be great to have more in depth information on what happened. If there was an arrangement in place were there aspects of the cold war that were essentially contrived? Even if just at the beginning.


----------



## TungstenCarbide (May 22, 2019)

Swords history: crafting techniques, the evolution of the blades and sword-types, especially for Euroepan and Middle-Eastern swords. I also love the history of writing, book-producing techniques, and print history.


----------



## swampsurface (May 22, 2019)

Mainly history revolving around the Soviet Union and the regimes that spawned after it.

Although I tend to have a curiosity regarding totalitarian regimes in general.


----------



## Reynard (May 22, 2019)

Contemporary military history, public history, and architectural history.  It’s to the point that I’m actually going to college for these things specifically.

I especially like things that are abandoned because they always have an untold history.  It started with Chernobyl, which I’m a big sperg over, and grew to be just about anything that’s abandoned.

For military history I’m more interested in hearing the stories of the people that fought and the weapons and tools they used.  The politics of war are very important, but it’s also important to know why you need to avoid the politics that lead to wars, which is to prevent people from having to experience the horrific nature of combat.


----------



## Coupon11 (Oct 15, 2021)

I sperg over history maps and atlases, like this amazing history atlas:





						Map Browser | Omniatlas
					

Interactive step-by-step historical atlas explaining world events. Includes free maps, articles, and timelines for education, reference, and teacher resources.




					omniatlas.com


----------



## DerKryptid (Oct 15, 2021)

Coupon11 said:


> I sperg over history maps and atlases, like this amazing history atlas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Post carpet, I wanna see it


----------



## MemoriesOfMemphis (Oct 19, 2021)

The alternate, Zecharia Sitchin kind. 

Yes I unironically and wholeheartedly believe the majority of human history is a lie and our genesis was not simply random amino acids clumping together in some hydrothermal vent.


----------



## Mullti Port RDRAM (Oct 21, 2021)

Three specific periods of European history:

The Nazi Occupation/Vichy Reign of France and Fascist Italy, probably as a response/fear of Trump being president and it being the most well documented decline into utter shit we've had in recorded history.
The fall of the Soviet Union starting with the Solidarity Movement in Poland up to Afghanistan and the Autumn of Nations, in spite of breadtubers.
Greece from the Civil War to the Third Hellenic Republic. Mostly because I saw _Z_ and wanted to learn more.


----------



## Probably a deer (Oct 21, 2021)

Etruscan history and mythology sperg. They're one of Europe's most forgotten ancient people and they are damn interesting. Their religion is especially fascinating. (Death cult focused on partying).


----------



## HandsomeDan (Oct 21, 2021)

The War for Southern Independence.

I also really enjoy the historical context of the biblical times and all the various holy relics and what they were and where they could be now.


----------



## Stormy Daniel's Lawyer (Oct 21, 2021)

I used to harvest reclaimed wood from old barns to use for tables and I loved hearing stories of the history of the structure. Who build it, when it was built, what was it used for,  where the wood was milled, etc..

I work part-time restoring wood furniture and I absolutely sperg out on researching antique and primitive pieces.


----------



## Realistic Elephant (Oct 21, 2021)

A big one for me is the economic and cultural history of the Soviet Union, especially during the Stalin and Khrushchev eras.


----------

